# Autocruise Startrail gas pipework



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

I need to know what size of gas pipework I have in the Startrail, 8 or 10mm. I have spoken to an Augusta owner on site here in Spain and his is 10mm. I cannot get into the locker to measure the pipe behind the Gaslow bottles as the room is too tight, and I need to know the size as my regulator has packed up and I am going to order one from Gaslow as they will ship it out to me.

I have spoken to Swift today to ask them and as yet I have received no email on make of regulator or pipe size...that was 5 hours ago ! even though I said it was urgent 



Cheers

DJM :x


----------



## peterandirene

Pretty certain the size is stamped on the locknut to the regulator.


----------



## rayc

On my secumotion regulator the size is stamped on a label affixed to the LH side of it.
Many Regulators are supplied as 10mm with a screw in reducer down to 8mm i.e it is the same regulator.


----------



## Zebedee

At risk of sounding blindingly obvious, you could always measure it! :roll:

I hear your plaintive cry, "_But I haven't got a caliper_." 

Cut a very shallow "V" in a bit of card. Gently push it against the pipe and mark where it touches. Measure across the gap.

Seemples! :lol:

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening DJM,

The Swift parts system identifies that a 2011 Autocruise Startrail F used the Truma 52300-04 10mm Secumotion regulator was fitted.

I think its a reasonably safe bet with this information and the other owners advise that it is likely to be a 10mm regulator. 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Also with a gas pipe is the mm measurement the exterior of the pipe or the interior ?

DJM


----------



## Zebedee

DJMotorhomer said:


> Also with a gas pipe is the mm measurement the exterior of the pipe or the interior ? DJM


Errrrrmmmmm - why do you think I suggested measuring the exterior diameter?

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Thought it was worth asking...as my old mum used to say YOU DONT ASK...YOU DONT FIND OUT !!!!

:lol: 

DJM


----------



## Zebedee

DJMotorhomer said:


> Thought it was worth asking...as my old mum used to say YOU DONT ASK...YOU DONT FIND OUT !!!! DJM


True enough!

You know have only one problem - you assume I know what I'm talking about! :lol: :lol: :lol:

One other option if you are in a position to do it. Go to someone who sells the pipes and beg an inch of both 8mm and 10mm. Offer them up to the van tubing and you will know at once which it is. 8)

Dave


----------



## grasscutter

I had to change my regulator when in spain this year from a truma to a gaslow. I thought it worth mentioning that the I had to cut the locknut and olive off the old pipe to accommodate the new reducer as the thread size was different.
Hope you get it sorted.
Graham


----------



## Zebedee

grasscutter said:


> I had to change my regulator when in spain this year from a truma to a gaslow. I thought it worth mentioning that the I had to cut the locknut and olive off the old pipe to accommodate the new reducer as the thread size was different.
> Hope you get it sorted.
> Graham


Good point Graham.

So did I, but forgot to mention it! 

Dave


----------

